# Question Mark



## Hippiemaster420 (Sep 12, 2006)

A buddy of mine crossed White Rhino x Jack Herrer we called it the Question Mark it was some bomb weed. Large dense crystally nugs it was great cant wait til this harvest for more.


----------

